# My npc national results 2013



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't place in the top 20, I don't believe.  Top two in each weight class gets Pro Card.  I went into Super HWY, didn't  think S/H would come  in condition.  Thinking I would get my Pro Card in the Super HWY.  Although I've seen better Nationals this was the worst for all classes.  We for some reason weren't as hard, ripped.  But it was good for me.  I'm giving it my last shot in 2014, once I complete the advertisement ad for Pro Source think I will retirer.  Anyway, I do like the info on this board.

                               Much Respect


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey Congrats on seeing it through. Love to see some pics. I'm hoping 2014 will be a breakout year for you. We did have 3 members that I know of get pro status this past year. A couple had been at it for quite a while then really nailed 
show day peak and are now pro. Keep us posted . Lots of support here.
Thanks for update   pics would be awesome... Thx   T


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 24, 2013)

Worst in all classes, meaning?? I'm with Turb,  would love to see some pics!


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 24, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> Worst in all classes, meaning?? I'm with Turb,  would love to see some pics!



I believe he meant all classes were terrible. As a whole the conditioning at nationals was subpar. 

Not trying to sound like dick, but my conditioning at a state level showed rivaled or bested all in the batams. The winner and second place guys had more overall mass than me, but my conditioning in the past has been better than what they presented.


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 25, 2013)

Anybody have a link to the pics?


----------



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 25, 2013)

GO to flex online to see pics all competertors are not shown


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 25, 2013)

My hat is off to you bro. I realize you did not do as well as you wanted, but it is difficult to make call outs if you have not stood before the judges at other shows. You almost need someone to make a call and say stop and take a look at this guy these days. 

Nice job,
Hawk


----------



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks chicken hawk.  Hopeful, my plug with pro source will allow me to prepare for 2014.  I was pulled to the side and told what body parts I could bring up.  Just the judges taken the time to talk to me means a lot.  They said they have been watching me for years.  I don't live in CA or hang out with jay cutler, I do communicate with Ronnie C. and lee Haney, so I will be trained by Haney's guys and Ronnie will continue feeding me advise.  But 2014 is my last stab, because the career I have does not allow me to continue to compete.  I have a pension that I don't want to lose  because I have 17 plus years in the system.  If I don't turn pro it's not worth my pension.  Even if I do get a Pro Card, that does not mean you can make a good living just because your Pro.  But much respect goes out to anyone who trains and work hard what ever level their at.  I respect NPC and IFFBB.  

                                                                  Much Respect


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 26, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I believe he meant all classes were terrible. As a whole the conditioning at nationals was subpar.
> 
> Not trying to sound like dick, but my conditioning at a state level showed rivaled or bested all in the batams. The winner and second place guys had more overall mass than me, but my conditioning in the past has been better than what they presented.



I gotcha man. I assumed that's what he meant but was surprised to hear that. I didn't get a chance to look at pics yet, but I'll go do that now. 

JUSTBASSIN- enjoy the holidays, work hard, and kill it next year


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Right on JB you got some killer detemination and motivation what It takes to reach the next level brutha.  Nice work..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 26, 2013)

i'm sure we are all behind u Jb


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 26, 2013)

JUSTBASSIN said:


> Thanks chicken hawk.  Hopeful, my plug with pro source will allow me to prepare for 2014.  I was pulled to the side and told what body parts I could bring up.  Just the judges taken the time to talk to me means a lot.  They said they have been watching me for years.  I don't live in CA or hang out with jay cutler, I do communicate with Ronnie C. and lee Haney, so I will be trained by Haney's guys and Ronnie will continue feeding me advise.  But 2014 is my last stab, because the career I have does not allow me to continue to compete.  I have a pension that I don't want to lose  because I have 17 plus years in the system.  If I don't turn pro it's not worth my pension.  Even if I do get a Pro Card, that does not mean you can make a good living just because your Pro.  But much respect goes out to anyone who trains and work hard what ever level their at.  I respect NPC and IFFBB.
> 
> Much Respect



Well, you are a rare breed bro. I mean most guys shooting for a pro card do not have that level headed thinking. So, I think you win either way.

I do believe the connections you have mad will benefit you tremendously. One of the downfalls of the nationals is the number of athletes who get herded thru like cattle. So, you need to have some reason for the judges to call you out. And that is exactly what happened to a friend of mine his first year he was one stage for 2 minutes. Then he took the overall at a qualifier and had Chad Nichols  make a call and the following year he made top 3. So while he may have been just as deserving the year before, the judges had no reason to stop and look him over.

All the best,
Hawk


----------



## ShortStop (Nov 26, 2013)

I would think you would have your pro card already by looking at you.. You look amazing brother.. Good luck to you


----------



## mjackson15 (Jan 14, 2014)

I feel stupid but where do I find your name to see your pics on Flex? I am looking at the galleries but I dont see your name in your profile but god damnit I wanna see this beast


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 14, 2014)

mjackson15 said:


> I feel stupid but where do I find your name to see your pics on Flex? I am looking at the galleries but I dont see your name in your profile but god damnit I wanna see this beast



He has been banned it seems so he won't b able to answer your question.


----------



## mjackson15 (Jan 15, 2014)

:banghead:

thanks


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2014)

The fairy tale thread is dead...    T


----------

